# Adirondack Bar Chair Plans



## FourEyes45 (Jul 3, 2012)

I have been looking for some Plans for a Adirondack Bar Chair without any luck…HELP


----------



## NedB (Aug 21, 2008)

given that most Adirondack chairs are designed for literally kicking back and relaxing (while that's also what a bar chair is for…), I doubt you'll find one off the shelf so to speak. good luck!


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

http://www.backyardcity.com/Patio-Furniture/BFF-Adirondack-Bar-Stool-ADBS.htm

Picture not plans


----------



## FourEyes45 (Jul 3, 2012)

Thanks Gang all I can find is pictures….Guess I will have to try one without any plans…Just use my ol noggin. and try…


----------

